# How Does the Powerfist Work?



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Just how exactly is a powerfist supposed to be used? I understand the whole "disruption field" deal, like with a powersword, but how does that work on a powerfist?

Do you punch something with a powerfist?

Do you squeeze something to death?

Do you backhand something and pull off possibly the most badass maneuver ever imagined? :shok:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

In essence, if you have a woman, you need one to tell her to stay in the kitchen. *EPIC BACKHAND*

On a more serious note, they are generally used to crush things, or punch through things. As far as I know, they don't use the disruption field, they just augment the users strength by one metric fuck-ton per square inch, and such, it kills stuff better than a normal fist.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally I havent read the books yet (so im a little behind on my fluff) but DOW shows an energy field surrounding the fist as well as the sword.
The way I see them working is a disruption field around the outside of the fingers allowing either a fist to punch holes in thongs/people or to allow the fingers to be effortlessly pushed through armour so that the enhanced strength of the wielder can then be used to crush/rip the squishy insides... then ripping them out through the chest and mushing them in front of your dying victims eyes

... I may have thought a little too much about this


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, Imperial Armour 4 gives the best background on how it's used. Personally, I don't see the point in Chainfists. You're coated in a Monomolecular field that disrupts and parts material on a molecular level allowing you to cut through _anything_.

I know, let's add on a Chainblade so it can cut through _Bulkheads_. I know it looks cool, but they aren't brightest sparks in the development area.

In the Anphelion project, it shows tells of one of Commander Culln's terminators slamming his powerfist into a _bulkhead_ (yet they had chainfists in the same unit. Why the powerfist guy?), yet later on one of the other sergeants catches a stealers head and squeezes it, in a suitably gollumy fashion (nasty, fat stealer. We wants it, we wants, yes we does, precious, and when we does gets it, we squeezes it.). Well, not really, but he does squeeze. So you can do both.

Power klaws on the other hand are just hydraulic clamps/vice grips, a bit like the Techmarines Servo Harness or the Assault Servitor for Daemonhunters.


----------



## Abbo (May 30, 2008)

Energy fields or something seems the most likely to me, simply augmented strength only in the glove would mean that the only thing you could do with it is giving impressive handshakes to people and crack walnuts.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Its also helpful when you're trying to find out whats going on in a Carnifex's head.
Oh, and it opens up an entire new dimension of meaning for the phrase "thumbs up"...  And lets not forget giving people a power finger.


----------



## lostonexxx (May 15, 2009)

According to the 2nd edition wargear book,,,,
The fist is surrounded by an energy field that disrupts surfaces of solid matter, allowing it to seriously overkill anything it touches. Walls, armour, skulls etc.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah this has always bothered/perplexed me...

All power weapons have a disruption field, meaning armour is meaningless, but the powerfist doubles your strength - so is there some kind of rocket powered punch throwing action? Is part of the incredible mass of the pfist and the little laser sight on the bottom involved in lining up a punch and then it propels it forward with awesome force?

Is that why if slows you down to I1? Do you spend the whole turn lining them up and then throw the mother or all hooks? What about multiple attacks (A3 character going at I1 for all attacks)? How does it not rip your arm out of it's socket (guard characters with Pfists - not marines)?

Ladies and gentlemen of the supposed jury, it makes no sense. If you believe in the powerfist you must acquit.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am sure the weapons have some sort kinetic enhancers fitted to them i.e. when they throw a punch the hydraulics and servos within the mechanism ma increase the kinetic force of the punch by reducing the weight from a certain part of the fist and conentrating it on the knuckle and finger end to give it enormous momentum when engaged.

The Power Field is by my reading a powerful anti-matter emision controlled by the suit and its sensors, which I think is similar to the anti-matter projections in the forward sections of an Imperial ship used to punch a hole in reality to open a warp tear. But die to the relative controlled nature of the field there is not enough particles emitted to warp reality, but enough to destroy anyhting which it comes in contact with.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@Epic Fail

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: You read too much Angry Marines, I'm afraid... Your idea reminds me of the Angry Titan with a Land Raider Launcher and a Rocket Fist as big a small fort. :laugh:


----------



## hibbs6 (May 22, 2009)

it has a disruption field so armor doesn't work and it magnifies your strength by 5x


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

hibbs6 said:


> it has a disruption field so armor doesn't work and it magnifies your strength by 5x


I've got to get your copy of Warhammer 40K!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> In essence, if you have a woman, you need one to tell her to stay in the kitchen. *EPIC BACKHAND*
> 
> On a more serious note, they are generally used to crush things, or punch through things. As far as I know, they don't use the disruption field, they just augment the users strength by one metric fuck-ton per square inch, and such, it kills stuff better than a normal fist.


thats got to be one of the best responses to a question ive seen since I joined this site.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> In essence, if you have a woman, you need one to tell her to stay in the kitchen. *EPIC BACKHAND*
> 
> On a more serious note, they are generally used to crush things, or punch through things. As far as I know, they don't use the disruption field, they just augment the users strength by one metric fuck-ton per square inch, and such, it kills stuff better than a normal fist.


wow you are right thats awesome. so my sig.

and well all i care is it punches shit and crushes crap.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I guess officer kerky summed up the most important things to know about the powah fist. :victory:


----------

